# Why does my dog drink sooooo much water?!



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

I mean really...I try to leave water in his bowl at all times but he makes it REALLY difficult. The moment I set down a bowl of water he just inhales it...literally lays down next to it and drinks till his heart's content. 

So yeah... I use a liter bottle to fill his water bowl. He goes through like 5 liters a day... isn't that a bit too much or is that alright?

He did just go to the vet, had a clean bill of health.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is alot, I would have his urine tested for diabetes, though this is a young pup, right?

What are you feeding him?
My dogs eat raw and between three large GSD's only go thru a 2 qt pail of water, if even.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Isn't excessive drinking a sign of kidney issues?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think excessive drinking causes kidney issues...overworks them.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Isn't excessive drinking a sign of kidney issues?


Yes Kidney, liver and other organs, and diabetes. I had that with my 8.5 year old and ignored it, thought the Blue food I switched to was causing it. She had liver damage which could have also been cancer. Dog usually only get liver cancer when it has spread from somewhere else. I never knew until it was to late. The water drinking was the only sign.

I still think The Blue food did her in. Sorry to scare you but I would have it checked. Your vet hopefullty did a blood test. That could show elevated levels. Also look at the back paws are they swollen, also is the stomach large.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Yes Kidney, liver and other organs, and diabetes. I had that with my 8.5 year old and ignored it, thought the Blue food I switched to was causing it. She had liver damage which could have also been cancer. Dog usually only get liver cancer when it has spread from somewhere else. I never knew until it was to late. The water drinking was the only sign.
> 
> I still think The Blue food did her in. Sorry to scare you but I would have it checked. Your vet hopefullty did a blood test. That could show elevated levels. Also look at the back paws are they swollen, also is the stomach large.


My pup is 5 1/2 months old. He is on Taste of the Wild, loves the food. 

As for his paws and stomach, they are normal not swollen.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

aManicCookie said:


> My pup is 5 1/2 months old. He is on Taste of the Wild, loves the food.
> 
> As for his paws and stomach, they are normal not swollen.


5 1/2 months is young hopefully its all good. Im in Florida and its so hot here my new pup has been drinking a decent amount after we bring him in from playing outside for 15 minutes.

The blood test on my dog showed pretty bad levels. My brother is a human doc and he read the results and knew it was bad.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Some dogs are just water hogs. When Jazz was a pup he drank that much water too and I thought something was wrong with him so I had him tested for a bunch of things. He was fine, he just likes his water.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Do you keep water available at all times? If you don't, that could be the problem, he may be hoarding. A dog should have water available at all times. My dog has food and water available at all times and she doesn't pee all day or poop all day.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Do you keep water available at all times? If you don't, that could be the problem, he may be hoarding. A dog should have water available at all times. My dog has food and water available at all times and she doesn't pee all day or poop all day.


I hadn't been. Where he was in a crate for a few hours a day he'd be held up from the water while I was finishing up my semester. I think you're right this makes sense that he is hoarding his water. Since I'm off for the summer now I decided to start just free watering him, except for at night time. 

Also he is really active. I should have noted that and we've just now switched to TOTW, so maybe that has something to do with it too. 

I feel better.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My dog Too inhaled water, she never knew when to stop. I finally started giving her a certain amount of time at the water bowl ... when I felt she had consumed a sufficient amount, I'd take the bowl up for a few minutes. She very seldom went back and drank more after I made her take the forced break.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

aManicCookie said:


> Also he is really active. I should have noted that and we've just now switched to TOTW, so maybe that has something to do with it too.
> 
> I feel better.


Not really your original question, but TOTW isn't the best food for a large breed puppy. It's got good ingredients, but has too much calcium.

I wouldn't start with TOTW until at least 18 months.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How Much Water Should a Dog Drink a Day?

I can't find sourcing for this article...but it sounds similar to other I've read in terms of how much....

Young dogs can have weird kidney issues so I would just talk to a vet if you feel you need to.


----------



## Marlie's Butler (May 11, 2011)

Marlie was actually doing something similar when I first got her(and still does from time to time) so I asked my vet during one of her check-ups. He told me that some dogs just drink for something to do. Not necessarily because they aren't being exercised enough, but they are just bored. So getting up and going to get a drink is something to do. He also said (as has been mentioned prior on here) that it also can be a sign of diabetes or kidney issues. So after they weighed her he did a little calculation and told me that based on her weight (I think she was 48lbs at the time) she only needs 2 liters every 24hrs (obviously if it's hot or they've been running around it could be more or less) so I used that to gauge her intake. Basically I filled a 2 liter bottle and filled her bowl from there to keep an eye on it and eventually she stopped drinking it all at once. Not sure if it's because she figured out that I'll give her more or I just became more entertaining! :laugh:

I don't do it anymore, but I do keep an eye on it and if she's sitting there drinking and we haven't been out doing anything I'll make her stop if it seems excessive (if for no other reason than for her to catch her breath!).


----------

